# Very Dissapointed



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Last month I did a lot of rebuilding on my buddies hunting house. I lived at the house while working on it. He had a pretty extensive library of hunting videos and I watched them all.I was disgusted by the slaughter of hens by the biggest names in the hunting world. There were guys that I had respect for in the past that I now would not care to hunt with after watching them. Flocks of ducks would come in and the object was to kill as many as possible in one volley for the camera. The only video that showed restraint and respect for the resourse was the NoDak Crew. A flock of mallards would come in and they would only shoot the drakes,often shooting only 1 or 2 ducks from a large flock.I did not see this type of sportsmanship on any other video.I dont mind when the youngster,newbie, oroccasional hunter shoots a few hens but when the guys that are supposed to be the pillars of the hunting community shoot mallard hens indiscrimatly it tells me they are short one ethics.

They are doing it for the camera and to put money in their pockets.

Disgusting


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I gave up on those vids a long time ago. Shoot shoot shoot. You and I both know that that isn't how it is out there if you're using any kind of restraint or common sense. I think it's to target the young guys in the sport who get excited about the big kill. That has to be it, as that is where the majority of the money is I would guess.

Glad to hear that at least one crew is using restraint on camera. Good work NoDak Crew.

Dan


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

I agree 100 percent that seeing hens getting shot on camera by someone who should be above that is pretty terrible. I will say though that we must not have the same videos, because a majority of the ones I've seen are pretty good about only taking drakes. I usually watch pretty close for that, and I can't say I've seen too many of them that have gotten me riled up.


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

Oldhunter,

I totally agree with you. I think that the nodak crew did a great job. I also would like to give props to the knock'em down boys in their film "StrangleHold". They have a small excerpt in which one of the main guys (matt gindorf?) preaches about the drakes only campaign.

Very nice.


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

I don't remember too many hens taken in any of the zink videos. they focus more on honks, but from what i can remember of their duck hunts, they seem to target drakes.


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

Triple B said:


> I don't remember too many hens taken in any of the zink videos. they focus more on honks, but from what i can remember of their duck hunts, they seem to target drakes.


Very true, zink doesn't like to shoot ducks in the field for the simple reason that it can sometimes be hard to pick out drakes. That is why they always hutn ducks over water and geese in the field.


----------



## Bialozynski (Dec 30, 2007)

Yeah, I deff. agree with you guys. I remember watching a video a few years ago from another one of those big name guys...Not Zink, Tim Grounds, or Sean Mann but that other guy. Im sure you can figure it out. It was another day when they slughtered a 8 man limit of honkers, which is fine. What really got me is when this lone honker came in and landed in the decoys. They already had shot over 25 birds, but some reason they thought it would be funny to run after this lone bird, chasing it out of the decoys finally shooting it when it tried to fly away. I dont know about the rest of you guys, but I deff. feel there is line between sportsmanship, and complete slaughter. Every hunter out there with the oppertunity to just be out there hunting needs to have respect for the very game they take. May it be blatantly shooting a bunch of hens or just killing needlessly, some hunters need to take a step back, and think about what they are doing. Especially the "Big Names" when youth hunters are watching their videos and looking up to them.

I never got to vent about this issue before, but I applaud someone finally stepping up and saying somthing about it. Way to go!!!


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

It's not just about hens (although a valid point). I've even seen Chris refer to it as a hunting "porn"...as good as his video was...some of it focused on the slaughter of the snows. He's admitted to learning from it...I like videos that take the whole hunt in...especially the dog work after the shot.

We all mature at different rates...does anyone have the "stages of the hunter" available...this topic always makes me think of it.

Old Hunter...let me be clear...I do agree. I digress....

Mike


----------



## Quacker Wacker (Oct 12, 2006)

Bialozynski said:


> Yeah, I deff. agree with you guys. I remember watching a video a few years ago from another one of those big name guys...Not Zink, Tim Grounds, or Sean Mann but that other guy. Im sure you can figure it out. It was another day when they slughtered a 8 man limit of honkers, which is fine. What really got me is when this lone honker came in and landed in the decoys. They already had shot over 25 birds, but some reason they thought it would be funny to run after this lone bird, chasing it out of the decoys finally shooting it when it tried to fly away. I dont know about the rest of you guys, but I deff. feel there is line between sportsmanship, and complete slaughter. Every hunter out there with the oppertunity to just be out there hunting needs to have respect for the very game they take. May it be blatantly shooting a bunch of hens or just killing needlessly, some hunters need to take a step back, and think about what they are doing. Especially the "Big Names" when youth hunters are watching their videos and looking up to them.
> 
> I never got to vent about this issue before, but I applaud someone finally stepping up and saying somthing about it. Way to go!!!


You could be thinking of Jeff Foiles. I dont enjoy watching his videos for many of these same reasons.


----------



## benelliguyusa (Aug 9, 2007)

not naming names but that "other guy" im not a huge fan of flooded corn fields either, kind of a strange opperation in natural farming practice isnt it? hum!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! pretty sure that wouldnt fly in mn but i could be wrong!


----------

